# My NEW pigeon WEBSITE!!!!!!!!!!! check it out please!



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

hey everyone =) i really wanted to make a pigeon website about my loft so i finally did! but dont worry guys and gals ... i put a link to the greatest forums! pigeon talk! =)

http://www.freewebs.com/clintsloft/ 

feel free to sign the guest book if u please.

also, if you guys have any suggestions please tell me =)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Nice site .. BUT .. your links aren't working.

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Yeah, I noticed that too. But I got a video to work - the one where the birds are being chased. I saw the "evil one" lurking over to the side and the birds just take off. It was a good shot.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi FP

I enjoyed your site. So cool that your link to Pigeon Talk took me straight in to the site. Like Terry, I couldn't link to the pictures but did watch the videos.

It is a very nice, neatly laid out site.

Is your name Clint?


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hi FP
> 
> I enjoyed your site. So cool that your link to Pigeon Talk took me straight in to the site. Like Terry, I couldn't link to the pictures but did watch the videos.
> 
> ...


yes, ma'am it is =p. =) i will try to fix the link , i think it works for me beacuse im signed in my yahoo stuff so im logged in lol. il try to fix it =)


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Garye said:


> Yeah, I noticed that too. But I got a video to work - the one where the birds are being chased. I saw the "evil one" lurking over to the side and the birds just take off. It was a good shot.


Ok. I watched the video 3 times........I can't see the "evil one"........am I blind??  Is it at the beginning, middle , end??


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

FIXED IT! the problem was that i had to make it public =p! 

and if the " evil one" is the hawk.. its at 3:32 . the big thing lol.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

you havea nice loft lovebirds!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Everything works just fine now. Lovely site and gorgeous birds that are obviously well cared for.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Everything works just fine now. Lovely site and gorgeous birds that are obviously well cared for.


thank you =)


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey! There's a bird that looks like my Garye!  

Yes, the "evil one" is the hawk.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Clint, very nicely put together, and all works well now. Your pigeons are beautiful. I especially like the brown one.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Victor said:


> Clint, very nicely put together, and all works well now. Your pigeons are beautiful. I especially like the brown one.


ty victor =) which brown one? =p


----------



## docbjb (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm new and just learning about pigeons, so I enjoyed the history part of your site. The picture links worked fine for me...wow, you have some beautiful birds! 

Very, very nice. Congrats!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Flying_Pidgy said:


> ty victor =) which brown one? =p


This one Clint:


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Victor said:


> This one Clint:


oh i love that bird too. Matter of fact, i think that is my best bird. He is able to stand one one spot in mid air and just hover and do flips withought moving his location. He flys to the point that you cant see him anymore. I think he is well capable of flying for atleast 5 hours or so. I got this bird by catching it when it came into my birds and it didnt have a band. It was lucky i did manage to get him because his feathers were in bad condition because it was visible the last owner tied its wings to make the bird stay at his house and underestimated the bird and he let it go and it most likely went above his birds and got lost. when he flys he flys on top of the kit no matter how high they are. I made a thread when i caught him on christmas day =) He is very smart . i remember one time when his feathers were not at full length and was being chased by a peregrine falcon and he evaded the falcon and out manuvered him and after he left the falcon in the dust he did a couple flips saying " haha u cant catch me!! =p " .


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

New update: Pics and video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTi4iHXvLEw

view pics in the album in my site.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

*New Update*

New update! april 25

Hey everyone, today I made a new album in the pictures section called " Babys\Young IHF" . i also added some pictures to both crested and non crested (plain head) pigeons pictures and also two new videos! be sure to check them out!

- Clint


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Clint

I just had a chance to check out your new pictures. They're very good. My favorite was #32 in the IHF's album with the two beauties kissing.  

Your site really is nice and you have some beautiful, healthy birds.


----------



## TRIPP (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice Web Page 
What Does An Ihf Pigeon Do?


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

TRIPP said:


> Nice Web Page
> What Does An Ihf Pigeon Do?


They are birds of endurance and performance. These Birds like to fly real high, at pinpoint and at times out of sight. 

They also perform individual and vertical (straight up) somersaults, 
. When you look up- you just see some dots and you can recognize there is something there when the sun reflects off their feathers as they do a couple sommersaults. 
They fly for long periods of time above the loft while doing backflips. Ihf stands for iranian high flyer. These are tumblers and their blood line is from iran.
the first Iranian highfliers were imported about 12 years ago,the birds I’m talking about here are birds that were imported from Tehran the capital city of Iran where these birds have been kept for hundreds of years and pigeon collections have been handed down from father to son and so on.
These birds have a very simple diet and they perform great on this simple diet ,the birds are fed Millet (white Proso) only and that’s the only type of feed they get all their lives ,I’ve seen some birds well in to their 20’s so I guess they get all they need out of this diet.

...the best of this kind can fly up to 8 to 11 hours. 

Most are in the 4 to 6 hr range and 


.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

NEW UPDATE: April 29, 2007 , New video. please go check it out!


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

*NEW UPDATE May 20, 2007*

Hey everyone i made two new updates to my site: they are videos =)



#1 A Quick Clip of my IHF Doing flips and landing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNzKFp5wDfo

#2 My IHF prepairing to land\landing. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU3TwrBU3No


please comment.


----------

